# Turning Grizzly impeller & motor vertical



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I have an older Grizzly DC (G1028) that I want to take apart and reorient the impeller and motor unit. The idea is to use a vortex or thien baffle inline with the input to both reduce the overall footprint of the DC system and to remove at least 2 right turns from the air flow path. I've seen several pictures of reconstructed DCs where the motor/impeller are oriented vertically and am concerned about the long term implications of it. I don't see any thrust bearings in the exploded parts diagram but the internals of the motor aren't shown. To be clear I am asking if the Grizzly motor/impeller has any long term issues with the axle being vertical. 

Can anyone shed a little light on this issue?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*many Harbor Freight units are vertically mounted*

I can't speak to the Grizzly motor and impeller, but there's a slew of HF unit turned vertically on their shafts.

A simple test would be to grasp the impeller and see if there is any play in or out from the motor bearings. Motor armatures are usually constrained by the ball bearings in the end caps with no play. 

You may have to be the guinea pig on this one.....:blink:

dust collector mods:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/jet-vortex-dust-collector-dc1100-27121/index2/

Post 20:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-collection-improvement-expriment-23236/


----------

